# CPT code 99211



## NESmith (Mar 11, 2010)

Please give me a great way of explaining the use of this code. I have a RN, ARNP and PA disagreeing about the correct use of this procedure code. Thanks


----------



## btduff (Mar 11, 2010)

*Cpt 99211*

I was taught that the 99211 is for a Nurse Visit.  Example of Nurse visit would be a B/P check, suture removal,  etc; where the practitioner is not involved at the time of the visit.
Your PA's and FNP's should not be billing 99211.

Barbara


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is how I explain it:
99211 is a PROVIDER level
It is the level a provider may charge when a qualified ancillary staff person is face to face with the patient carrying out the orders of the provider dictated in a previous encounter, as long as the provider it is billed under is on site at the time of the visit.


----------

